# OM in Court in Defence for Husband after Exposure



## AFEH (May 18, 2010)

Dr Simon Stacey cleared of beating wife Victoria with a shoe | Mail Online


----------



## sigma1299 (May 26, 2011)

Guess they're not going to reconcile...


----------



## Entropy3000 (May 11, 2011)

What a sweet lady.


----------

